# après coup



## lillaspana

Hola a todos:

Tengo un problema de traduccion con la expresion francesa "après coup" en una frase del tipo "il s'en est rendu compte après coup". no sé como traducirla de otra manera que con "después" que ya lo he utilizado en la frase anterior. ademas me parece que "después" seria una traduccion un poco débil de "après coup".
entonces muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda...


----------



## Paquita

Lo único que se me ocurre de momento es la expresión latina "a posteriori" .....Si te vale ... o retrospectivamente, quizás


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Más idiomático: _a toro pasado_ (no sé si tu texto te lo permitirá).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Yo lo del toro no lo he oído; en cambio sí "a pelota pasada". Será que tengo a mi alrededor más futboleros que aficionados a los toros.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Paquit& said:


> Lo único que se me ocurre de momento es la expresión latina "a posteriori" .....Si te vale ... o retrospectivamente, quizás


 
= a la postre.


----------



## Domtom

Sí, está muy bien esta propuesta de *Iglesia*. Luego quedaría, según creo, asi: _A la postre, él se dio cuenta de ello_.


----------



## Marlluna

A mí no me parece que "a la postre" sea una buena opción; no está mal, pero es una cuestión de matiz: yo lo veo como una equivalencia de "al fin", "en último término". Y creo que "après coup" no tiene esa idea, sino que sería una vez que algo se ha acabado (il a raté quelque chose!).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con *Marlluna*. "A la postre" parece conformista, como si nos resignáramos con algo que pudo haber sido mejor:

- Aunque no ha ganado en China, Fernando Alonso, *a la postre*, ha conseguido arañar 8 puntos a Hamilton.

Mientras que *après coup* es categórico. El *a toro pasado* de *Martine *me parece una buena opción.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Estoy de acuerdo :   "après coup"  es  "*a toro pasado*" en la frase citada*.*
Tiene el sentido de "trop tard, après qu’une chose est arrivée, est faite". 
_Des ornements ajoutés *après coup*._ 

"A la postre" corresponde más  a  "_au bout du compte_".


----------



## JRMM

Efectivamente, _après coup _se traduce como _a posteriori_, expresión en latín que es usual verla aparecer en textos en español; es decir, está aceptado que algunas locuciones latinas aparezcan en medio de un texto en otra lengua (en este caso en español). Otros ejemplos serían: _a fortiori, ex nihilo, dixit_, etc.
Si se le quisiera traducir al español sería: "con posterioridad".
_Après coup_, en psicoanálisis es un término de uso frecuente que como galicismo se usa en los textos de esta disciplina escritos en español (o en traducciones del francés). Apunta al _a posteriori_, retroactivo, con posterioridad. ***

En el foro español-francés, hablamos...  español y francés, no alemán.
Norma 9.
 Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

A destiempo...


----------



## Violetazul

Estoy de acuerdo, está me parece también la más precisa, _a posteriori_, y sobre todo para  contextos científicos, filosóficos o psicoanáliticos, valdría su distinción en un español más coloquial y americano como: posteriormente, con posterioridad a...


----------



## mononokui

Yo también diría *posteriormente*.

Según como sea tu frase, *después *me parece una traducción válida. Si te parece flojo, puedes añadirle un poco de fuerza con el adverbio *sólo*. Ejemplos:
_Sólo después se dio cuenta_.
_Originariamente, el templo era una mezquita; sólo después empezó a utilizarse para el culto católico._


----------



## ALVAROBOTEROC

Este término tiene un lugar especial en la teoría psicoanalítica, con el sentido de 





> efecto ulterior


.


----------



## RajibDavid

¿Ese término es formal? ¿Lo podríamos utlizar en un texto? ¿Cómo en qué tipo de textos? ¿Se podría utilizar al hablar?


----------



## ALVAROBOTEROC

RajibDavid: A tu pregunta de comento, que en el habla corriente me suena bastante pretencioso, mejor utilizar términos como 'a posteriori'. Yo conozco el término en un ámbito muy técnico (Rev. Psicoanálisis, Vol. XXIII, Nº2: Trauma y fantasía, su efecto ulterior: (après-coup)) Incluso, en un ámbito jurídico se habla de 'ex post facto'. Pero coloquialmente, es mejor hablar de 'agua pasada', 'a toro pasado', etc...


----------



## RajibDavid

Me refiero al término en francés


----------



## ALVAROBOTEROC

No soy lingüista, ni especialista, pero me parece entender que es un término usual, coloquial incluso. No veo problema en utilizarlo en un texto o en el habla corriente, con el sentido señalado de 'a posteriori' y demás...


----------



## Mirelia

Agregaría a este interesante intercambio el dato de que el _après coup_ utilizado en textos de psicoanálisis aparece así, sin guión, en su función adverbial. Muy a menudo, también sustantivado: _l'après-coup_. La línea semántica es la misma: "posterior", "a posteriori", "con posterioridad", pero con un matiz fundamental: la retroactividad. Se trata de un suceso, situación, interpretación analítica, etc., posterior al trauma, por ejemplo, que lo resignifica para el sujeto, modificando el sentido que tuvo primero para él y dándole uno nuevo.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Respecto de las locuciones latinas_ a priori _y _a posteriori_, tuve unos cuantos profesores tanto de lengua castellana como de filosofía que  recomendaban no utilizarlas jamás con sentido temporal de antes y después, dado que se trata de conceptos filosóficos sobre el modo de adquisición de conocimiento. Sería un antes y después en sentido lógico, o de causa-efecto,  y no temporal.  Creo que hay que tener cuidado con el uso y abuso del latín. En mi país muchas veces se  recurre a locuciones latinas por una cuestión de "sonar más académico", y a menos que la persona haya estudiado ese idioma, las veces en que se las utiliza bien son francamente raras.


----------



## hual

Hola

Tal vez puedas reemplazar el "después" de la oración anterior por alguna otra equivalencia y usarlo con "il s'en est rendu compte".


----------



## Mirelia

Jenesaisrien said:


> Respecto de las locuciones latinas_ a priori _y _a posteriori_, tuve unos cuantos profesores tanto de lengua castellana como de filosofía que  recomendaban no utilizarlas jamás con sentido temporal de antes y después, dado que se trata de conceptos filosóficos sobre el modo de adquisición de conocimiento. Sería un antes y después en sentido lógico, o de causa-efecto,  y no temporal.  Creo que hay que tener cuidado con el uso y abuso del latín. En mi país muchas veces se  recurre a locuciones latinas por una cuestión de "sonar más académico", y a menos que la persona haya estudiado ese idioma, las veces en que se las utiliza bien son francamente raras.


Muy oportuno tu comentario, Jenesaisrien. Las definiciones del DRAE van en ese sentido:
*a posteriori**.*(Loc. lat.; literalmente 'de lo posterior').
*1.* loc. adv. Indica la demostración que consiste en ascender del efecto a la causa, o de las propiedades de algo a su esencia.
*2.* loc. adv. Después de examinar el asunto de que se trata.

*a priori.*
(Loc. lat.; literalmente 'de lo anterior').
*1.* loc. adv. U. para indicar la demostración que consiste en descender de la causa al efecto o de la esencia de una cosa a sus propiedades. De esta especie son todas las demostraciones directas en las matemáticas.
*2.* loc. adv. Antes de examinar el asunto de que se trata.

Las acepciones 2 de ambas entradas dan un empleo ampliado de los términos, pero restringiéndolo al "examen de un asunto". Lo que confirma el error de considerar a uno y otro como simples equivalentes de "antes" y "después".

En lo que concierne a la terminología psicoanalítica, "a posteriori" no traduce en absoluto ni el término originario alemán deFreud ni el francés _après-coup._


----------



## Muiraquita

Hola!
tengo problemas para traducir la siguiente frase:

..."les machines qui auront tant frappé Louis, et déjà dans l'après-coup".

Estaba pensando, a raíz de los comentarios que aquí leo y tomándome algunas licencias, poner "las máquinas que habrían impactado tanto a Luis, (?) retroactivamente", el problema actual es que no sé cómo traducir ese "deja dans"... me parece que lo correcto sería un "incluso" ("las máquinas que habrían impactado tanto a Luis, incluso retroactivamente"), aunque no es el sentido de "déjà". Se trata de un texto filosófico. ¿alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

A mí me parece que falta algo de contexto, la frase está muy recortada.
Acaso haya una referencia a algo más que se haya dicho anteriormente.
Se me ocurren varias posibilidades ("y ya después", "y ya posteriormente", "y ya retroactivamente", etc.) pero habría que tener un panorama algo más amplio.


----------



## Paquita

Si se trata de un texto filosófico, tal vez tenga algo que ver con esto: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Après-coup


> est un concept psychanalytique émergent dans l'œuvre de Freud, que Jacques Lacan  va mettre en exergue pour ce qui concerne la temporalité et la  causalité psychique. Freud emploie ce terme pour marquer le remaniement  après coup par le psychisme d'événements passés, ce qui leur confère  « un sens et même une efficacité ou un pouvoir pathogène1 ».
> L'apport de la _théorie de la séduction généralisée_ de Jean Laplanche marque une troisième étape de l'évolution du concept.



Pero sigo sin saber nada de filosofía...

Además de la frase completa, necesitamos los datos bibliográficos de la obra de la que fue sacada. Son obligatorios por las normas del foro, e imprescindibles en el caso que nos ocupa.

Y por cierto, bienvenida al foro Muiraquita


----------



## Muiraquita

Sí, tiene seguramente todo que ver con el término psicoanalítico, ya lo había leído más arriba y me parece posible por la recurrencia de las referencias en otras obras del autor. Se trata de un texto de Stiegler que no ha sido editado, por eso no tengo datos bibliográficos.

El Párrafo exacto:

Avec la révolution industrielle, le processus de grammatisation dépasse soudainement la sphère du langage – on voudrait dire aussi du _logos_ – et investit celle des corps, et, en premier lieu, des _gestes_ des travailleurs, qu’elle discrétise en vue de leur _reproduction automatisée_ – tandis qu’au même moment apparaissent les reproductibilités machiniques et appareillées du visible et de l’audible qui auront tant frappé Benjamin, et déjà dans l’après-coup. 

Provisoriamente y con licencias considero poner "incluso retroactivamente"... ¿les parece?
Gracias!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Mi interpretación es que se trata de un hipérbaton. Probemos con un ligero cambio de lugar: "al mismo tiempo aparecen -y ya *con efecto retroactivo*- esas reproductibilidades maquínicas...". ¿Te cierra?
Si abres hilo para "appareillées" te digo lo que pienso; no aquí, pues no quiero que me reten


----------



## Muiraquita

Gracias León! tu sugerencia me parece muy apropiada, es el sentido que entendía que se quería dar en el texto pero se me complicaba expresarlo acabadamente.
Ya puse el otro hilo. Saludos


----------



## totor

JRMM said:


> _Après coup_, en psicoanálisis es un término de uso frecuente


Tanto el _Diccionario de psicoanálisis_ de Laplanche y Pontalis como el de Roudinesco traducen _après-coup_ como Posterioridad (palabra que varios foreros ya han sugerido), a lo que el primero le agrega Posteriormente y Con posterioridad

Si, como dice Muiraquita, el texto


Muiraquita said:


> tiene seguramente todo que ver con el término psicoanalítico


a mi juicio convendría mantener estas últimas expresiones, ya que se trata de conceptos cuya traducción ya es canónica.


----------



## swift

Buenísimo el dato, @totor. 🙏🏻


----------

